# Crypt ID also please



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

1st is C. wendtii 'tropica' or brown. I have never kept the brown variety so can't be sure.

2nd is C. undulata (I think).


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Edge...  

Anyone can confirm ?


----------

